# AAA, pregnant or just very skinny?



## sneauxpod (Apr 6, 2013)

So my buddy was telling me about his girlfriend one day and he told me that when theyre laying down if he puts his hand on her stomach, he can feel a pulse. This interested me so i asked if i could feel it. So when I pressed down on her stomach, there was an obvious pulse on the left side of her belly button, she said it hurt a tad bit when i palpated it, she also said every once in a while she gets horrible, sharp abdominal pain that lasts a few minutes than goes away. No obvious difference in peripheral pulses (radial and pedal) in rate compared to the abdominal pulse. she is 19 and about 5'3 and 110lbs (50KG). Last pregnancy test a few weeks ago was negative along with there being no abdominal rigidity. My buddy is just worried so I thought id throw it out there and see what i can give him as other reasons. Let me know what you think. He thinks its one of those "I didnt know i was prego" stories lol


----------



## sir.shocksalot (Apr 6, 2013)

Forum rules say no medical advise so this will likely get locked. Tell her to go see a physician. Unrelated side note, it's not abnormal to feel the pulse of the abdominal aorta in skinny people, a pulsatile MASS is very different. Anyway, she needs to get a doctor to get a real evaluation to determine what's going on.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 6, 2013)

Locked.


----------

